# Mosqutio lagoon fishing



## heat33 (Feb 6, 2003)

Looking to go fishing in the Mosquito Lagoon this weekend. Is the Mosquito Lagoon good for fishing from a kayak, If so What areas?
thanks


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these links for some info: http://www.reel-time.com/feature/kumiski/mosquito/ 
Some put in spots: http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/ramp.htm 
Arial maps of the lagoon: http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/aerialmap.htm 
You can give Capt. Troy Nash a call for the 
latest fish report he is a well known guide in the area. http://www.redfishing.com/ http://www.redfishing.com/reports.htm http://www.kayakguide.com/OrangIsl.htm 
I don't know of specific places such as where
the fish are but with those kayaks you should
be able to roll right up on them with out them even knowing it.
Hope this helps you out, have a great time.

T<----->Lines

Kozlow
P/S This site has tons of routes in FL and
all over. http://www.kayakguide.com/kaykRout.htm
I have been thinking about a purchase of a kayak for in the surf and Indian River
any info from you would be great. Thanks


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

A few good places to launch your kayak-

go into NSB over the south causway and keep heading south to the end of road. deadends in canaveral seashore north, there is a cartoper launch at the very end, very good place to get into some top fishing in the lagoon. 

Haulover canal bridge also has a launch, and you can paddle into the no motor zone. also on the road (Kennedy Parkway) north of haulover there are a few boatlaunches that you can get into the west side of lagoon.

Hope this info helped you. Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------

